# Trailers before and after?



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Well I am looking for a project trailer being that I don't have much to spend and am looking to fix it up. This lady has a fix er' up 2002 Adam 2-horse bumper pull that I am still awaiting pictures on but until then I wana see your trailers before and after! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

HaHa oh how I wish I had pics of my dad's. He has a 2 horse bumper that was black. We brought it into where dad works (interior woodwork finisher) and painted it 50's green! Of course to match his '72 chevy pickup, which he now has sold. So we have a Robin Egg colored trailer that is pulled by a 91 chevy pickup....we get many looks lol


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

have fun on a other web site I saw how people fix up trailer It is amazing how they do it


----------

